# Headlight Bender



## Freestyle (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Fiat Ducato based motor home which we are planning to take to Spain in March. I need headlight converters for 'Le Continent' but the lenses are plastic. I used to just use insulating tape on my old glass ones which worked fine. I am told that these plastic lenses can be damaged easily. Would be pleased to hear any suggesions?
Thanks


----------



## merlin wanderer (Feb 12, 2008)

*light diverting*



Freestyle said:


> I have a Fiat Ducato based motor home which we are planning to take to Spain in March. I need headlight converters for 'Le Continent' but the lenses are plastic. I used to just use insulating tape on my old glass ones which worked fine. I am told that these plastic lenses can be damaged easily. Would be pleased to hear any suggesions?
> Thanks


Use the ones from halfords the can be removed
by gently heating with a hair dryer and soap and water
dont use anything abrasive


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 14, 2008)

*freestyle*

If you go to beam benders in motorhome problems ,you will see the fiat part number there.These are fiats head lamp protectors with  the benders included,Just fitted on mine 'easy and very good.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 14, 2008)

*Freestyle*

You did not state the model.These are for the latest one, but they also do the same for the model before.


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 6, 2008)

Gary, will these fit on the New Peugeot Boxer vans ie Autoquest models?


----------



## damonstuart (Jan 17, 2009)

I am also going into Europe with a 58 plate Fiat based Autotrail.  
I will be staying in Europe for next couple of years, poor me, so I was going to stick duck tape on the headlights.  I heard that the Halfords ones are renowned for falling off.
My problem is knowing where to stick the tape because all the new headlights are just clear lenses.
Any ideas appreciated.
Stuart


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 17, 2009)

damonstuart said:


> I am also going into Europe with a 58 plate Fiat based Autotrail.
> I will be staying in Europe for next couple of years, poor me, so I was going to stick duck tape on the headlights.  I heard that the Halfords ones are renowned for falling off.
> My problem is knowing where to stick the tape because all the new headlights are just clear lenses.
> Any ideas appreciated.
> Stuart



Hi Stuart,
If you buy the Halford's ones, a diagram comes with them, shows how to line them up with the bulb. The diagram shows position's for various models, and if you clean the lens thoroughly before fixing, they won't come off, used them for years. Good Luck on your travels.

Happy Camping


----------



## flower3bird (Jan 19, 2009)

I am surprised you even bother   Do you really think you need them?

How much night time driving do you actually do?  Personally we only tend to move around during daylight hours (mainly) as we are parked up by the time it gets dark.

Having said that I am refering to when we are using our van in the UK as having a German LH drive vehicle our lights work correctly when we are on the Continent.  The only time we have to put the benders on is to get through the MOT


----------



## colpot (Jan 19, 2009)

What do you do when it rains? Do you park up until it stops?


----------



## t&s (Jan 19, 2009)

it is the law in france to have beam deflectors fitted at all times not just in the dark 
one day there will be a purge just outside the docks by the bored french police 
i am suprised at the amount of brit vehicles i see in france who flout this regulation they will pay dearly one day 
and dont forget the reflective vests: warning triangle :bulb kit ect:ect:


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 21, 2009)

t&s, 
your quite right it is against the French law not to have the benders fitted at anytime, I know of people that have been fined. More to the point, it is dangerous to other drivers not to have them fitted properly. 

Happy Camping


----------



## lenny (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a circular white sticky patch (13mm. diam) strategically placed on both headlamps,, does anyone know the reason for these? and would they affect my beam in any way, dont think they are meant to be beam benders


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 21, 2009)

*white patches*

Lenny
Thats the old duct tape from Graths units

weez
Tony


----------



## lenny (Jan 21, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Lenny
> Thats the old duct tape from Graths units
> 
> weez
> Tony


Ahh, so it,s ***** the Sabotoir


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 28, 2009)

flower3bird said:


> I am surprised you even bother   Do you really think you need them?
> 
> How much night time driving do you actually do?  Personally we only tend to move around during daylight hours (mainly) as we are parked up by the time it gets dark.
> 
> Having said that I am refering to when we are using our van in the UK as having a German LH drive vehicle our lights work correctly when we are on the Continent.  The only time we have to put the benders on is to get through the MOT



can i just ask please? are beam benders not required in this country on l/h drive vehicles?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

n8rbos said:


> can i just ask please? are beam benders not required in this country on l/h drive vehicles?



Pretty sure that they are


----------



## bevo (Jan 29, 2009)

*beam benders*

hi
  most modern base vehicles have a headlight adjustment switch on them,
on my transit it dips the beam dramatically, i've been on the continent driving at night without beam benders, and no one has flashed me to indicate they are being dazzled.
 am i being a bit careless.

live long and prosper


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/countrybycountry.html dont know if this site is of use but give it a try


----------



## Belgian (Jan 29, 2009)

*have a closer look*

I never bothered about headlight benders; for I'm ussually driving on the right (RIGHT ) side of the road overhere. But you all got me thinking... (rare phenomenon )... do they make special headlights for left driving ? 
So I had a coser look at the headlights this morning and I discovered a very small lip at the back enabling to tilt the lamp for a few degrees to the other side.
Click, click ... no need for beam benders. 
It is a Peugeot, but Citroën and Fiat are the same. 
Have a closer look at the backside of your headlights I bet you'l find this lip too


----------



## myshell (Jan 31, 2009)

*Beam benders*

Parked up at Citie de Europe doing some last minute shopping before returning home, local police having a birthday on the car park checking on GB stickers and beam benders, issuing on the spot fines to any driver of a vehicle that did not comply, one poor guy was arguing that he had only come accross that morning on the chunnel for a shopping trip and was returning before dark the same day so he wouldn't need any head lights, made no difference to the French police, he still picked up a fine. I made a point of looking at some of the continental registered vehicles, both cars and HGVs, that where on the ferry back to Dover, NOT A SINGLE ONE had beam benders fitted, maybe if the police over here could collect on the spot fines for minor traffic offences instead of spending weeks trying to trace the owners of foreign vehicles, this may have an impact on the "left hookers" complying with our laws.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 1, 2009)

the way i look at it you will be financially better of sticking to the rules over there,as to me the authorities will jump on a brit for the smallest infringement and force you to pay an on the spot fine. many euros out of the pocket for just a few quid spent on necessary equipment you should have fitted by law.


----------



## bevo (Feb 1, 2009)

*headlamp benders*

i'm more confused now than before, if people are getting fined for not having headlight benders fitted. what about the ones who have had their headlights adjusted?
 been on the aa website and found this.

(12) Headlamp adjustment for older vehicles can be done by using simple adhesive masks on the headlamp glass. For newer vehicles with HID, Zenon or many Halogen headlamps it is not so easy. Check out what you must do well before your departure by contacting a dealer for your make of vehicle. Without adjustment the dipped beam will dazzle oncoming drivers and this could result in a fine. In some countries it is compulsory to use dipped headlights at all times when driving during the day. Note: this adjustment is not required for two wheeled vehicles as the beam pattern is more symmetrical, but check that any extra loading has not affected the beam height. On some cars it is inadvisable or impossible for anyone other than a qualified technician to change a headlamp bulb unit e.g. high intensity discharge (HID) headlamps and carrying spares is not an option. However, it is recommended that spare bulbs are carried for any lights that may be easily and/or safely replaced by the owner/driver. Spare bulbs are compulsory for Spain and Croatia, for Spain you must also carry the tools to change them.

i've got a newish motorhome so do i fit benders or seek advice from ford main dealer?

live long and prosper


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 1, 2009)

its not basicaly the adjustment it is the kick up on the beam, as a right hand head light has a kickup pointing towards to nearside over here, it has to be the other way round in europe ie it has to kick up toward the offside over there as they drive on the other side to us.and that is why we need beam benders to comply with there rules. there are different headlamp unit for rhd and lhd thats why when importing a vehicle from a country that drives on the lhside you must fit rhdrive units


----------



## Basil (Feb 1, 2009)

Better be safe than sorry, I got mine from the ferry port....I mean sticky things and spare light bulbs....


----------



## the frenchman (Feb 1, 2009)

myshell said:


> Parked up at Citie de Europe doing some last minute shopping before returning home, local police having a birthday on the car park checking on GB stickers and beam benders, issuing on the spot fines to any driver of a vehicle that did not comply, one poor guy was arguing that he had only come accross that morning on the chunnel for a shopping trip and was returning before dark the same day so he wouldn't need any head lights, made no difference to the French police, he still picked up a fine. I made a point of looking at some of the continental registered vehicles, both cars and HGVs, that where on the ferry back to Dover, NOT A SINGLE ONE had beam benders fitted, maybe if the police over here could collect on the spot fines for minor traffic offences instead of spending weeks trying to trace the owners of foreign vehicles, this may have an impact on the "left hookers" complying with our laws.





yeah right ho


----------



## nobby95 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pioneer said:


> Hi Stuart,
> If you buy the Halford's ones, a diagram comes with them, shows how to line them up with the bulb. The diagram shows position's for various models, and if you clean the lens thoroughly before fixing, they won't come off, used them for years. Good Luck on your travels.
> 
> Happy Camping


 

We have managed to lose our instructions. Any way you could describe where to put them? Thanks


----------

